
Sell HN: Do you have a side project you want to sell? - andreas-schrade
In a previous HN thread about selling side projects, someone floated the idea of trying out a &quot;Sell HN&quot; thread - so here it is.
If you have any side projects that you&#x27;ve built and that you no longer have time for, list them here and let&#x27;s see if others want to buy it from you.
======
alistproducer2
Sendnda.online - e signature site built using WordPress. Uses stripe for
payments. Built using mostly plugins. Tried to minimize customization for ease
of maintenance. Looking for $1500. Contact me Alistproducer2 at Gmail

